# Mischief Makers



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to hear about the funny, slightly naughty, things your fluffs have done. :w00t:

The other weekend, I was walking Tiffany through a little suburban downtown. We walked past a bar that had big windows that went almost all the way to the ground. Since it was a nice day, the windows were open. Tiffany started sniffing the air and then she decided she wanted to go into the bar. She put her front paws up on the bottom of the window, and tried to get her little back legs up. There was a couple inside having drinks and they both started laughing when they saw her trying to climb in. I said, "sorry, she's kind of obsessed with beer." They said she was a smart dog. :HistericalSmiley:

So...whose dog here is the most mischievous?


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

That is a really cute story!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Tiffany sounds like she just wanted to socialize a little bit!!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

Daisy & Cupcake have become OBSESSED with the squirrels in the yard over the past month! They go crazy when they see one & will even go into the bushes after them! I can't get them out of there & they won't come when I call them. When they finally do want to come inside, they are tangly filthy messes! Not sure why they are suddenly fixated on squirrels, it's not like they haven't seen them before. It's kinda funny, but it's also a little annoying because they won't listen & they get dirty chasing them.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Pinky is our Naughty mischief maker === for one I like to take only one dog out to run errands (eg. get the kids, go out to the outdoor mall, etc)...

Pinky get's P.O.'d if I leave her behind -- even when she is NEVER alone == and she grabs a pee pad and runs around the house like she's doing a final lap at the Olympic Games === and she runs and runs and runs == then if I don't return right away she either tears it to shreds OR lays down at the door and cries and yowls

My kids think it is hysterical...and isn't it nice that nobody ever cleans it up == whole family waits for me to return cuz they want me to see the mess that Naughty Pinky created...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Georgie just can't manage to keep her head out of the bushes!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, let's see. For Tessa, there was the Koi Pond Incident:


Helping herself to what's in the cupboards


Laundry


And whatever it was she got into here.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Pinky is our Naughty mischief maker === for one I like to take only one dog out to run errands (eg. get the kids, go out to the outdoor mall, etc)...
> 
> Pinky get's P.O.'d if I leave her behind -- even when she is NEVER alone == and she grabs a pee pad and runs around the house like she's doing a final lap at the Olympic Games === and she runs and runs and runs == then if I don't return right away she either tears it to shreds OR lays down at the door and cries and yowls
> 
> My kids think it is hysterical...and isn't it nice that nobody ever cleans it up == whole family waits for me to return cuz they want me to see the mess that Naughty Pinky created...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

These are funny!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Hedy - are you sure Pinky isn't one of mine? Lol! That's exactly what they do with the pee pads and they are darn proud of it when they finish, tails just a waggin'!
Their latest thing is to drag every toy out of the box (and they only have a few...ha!) all over the family room every day. After that Dallas gets in her bed and lou roots under it trying to dump her out while Nola bosses them around! It's a rollicking good time! Btw, those bones and kong toys are as painful to step on as Legos were when the kids were little!!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Button is obsessed with keeping all the burglars out of our yard. 

First, there's the burglars who steal our best garbage twice a week. She is REALLY put out with those guys! You should hear her yapping! :w00t:

Then there's the cat burglars who cross her yard every so often. Now... these are actual CATS, which makes them ever so much more real cat burglars to Button.

Then there was the day Mommy outsmarted the Fed Ex burglar. He came up to the house, and Mommy was smart enough to trick him into actually giving her something instead of stealing something. THEN she wanted to know what i got for her! She kept dancing around, and when I opened the package and got out the new clothes I'd ordered from Kohl's, she went off pouting. :innocent:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

These stories (and pictures) are just too funny.

Tiffany is also a food thief. Once, we were over at my parents' house and they left some bread on the kitchen table. We were in the living room, and out of the corner of my eye, I saw the centerpiece on the kitchen table moving. I went in to the kitchen and caught Tiffany jumping up and biting the tablecloth. She was trying to pull the tablecloth so the bread would fall off the table. Pretty smart, but very sneaky!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Your story is histerical! LOL ...and this is a fun thread! 

Quincy is my devilish little imp. He's always 'on the hunt' ! One time when I returned from grocery shopping, I brought some the bags into the lower level, but then on chairs and returned to the car for more. Both Naddie and Quincy were there awaiting my return. Upon my second trip I saw Naddie but no Quincy... then discovered him in the corner chompin' away on a T-Bone steak!
I yelled 'Quincy WHAT! are you doing??!"...hw just looked at me with this happy face and as if to say..."gee Mom you really did good 'hunting' today.. this is delicious! LOL naddie just sat on the opposite side of the room and looked to be saying "I had NOTHING to do with it!" LOL


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> These stories (and pictures) are just too funny.
> 
> Tiffany is also a food thief. Once, we were over at my parents' house and they left some bread on the kitchen table. We were in the living room, and out of the corner of my eye, I saw the centerpiece on the kitchen table moving. I went in to the kitchen and caught Tiffany jumping up and biting the tablecloth. She was trying to pull the tablecloth so the bread would fall off the table. Pretty smart, but very sneaky!


ROFLMAO!! That is SO smart! :innocent:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Your story is histerical! LOL ...and this is a fun thread!
> 
> Quincy is my devilish little imp. He's always 'on the hunt' ! One time when I returned from grocery shopping, I brought some the bags into the lower level, but then on chairs and returned to the car for more. Both Naddie and Quincy were there awaiting my return. Upon my second trip I saw Naddie but no Quincy... then discovered him in the corner chompin' away on a T-Bone steak!
> I yelled 'Quincy WHAT! are you doing??!"...hw just looked at me with this happy face and as if to say..."gee Mom you really did good 'hunting' today.. this is delicious! LOL naddie just sat on the opposite side of the room and looked to be saying "I had NOTHING to do with it!" LOL


Oh, my gosh... Mommy really IS a good hunter! :innocent:


----------

